# Can use flourish instead of csm+b



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

Can I use Flourish(Comprehensive plant supplement) not the trece instead of csm+b. I just wanted to see if flourish is better and because I have a bottle of the stuff and I hate that mold junk that develops after a week or two even if you keep it in the fridge. Or should I just continue to use csm+b. I use the PPS-Pro fertilization method.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It doesn't contain Iron so you will need to add that. Plus it also has nitrates/phosphates in it so you will need to take this into consideration when you dose your macros.

I wonder if its possible to add some excel or gluteraldehyde to the CSM+B mix to keep it from getting the mold? Not sure if this will react with any of the minerals though. Maybe someone else can step in and explain?


----------



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

Zapins said:


> It doesn't contain Iron so you will need to add that. Plus it also has nitrates/phosphates in it so you will need to take this into consideration when you dose your macros.
> 
> I wonder if its possible to add some excel or gluteraldehyde to the CSM+B mix to keep it from getting the mold? Not sure if this will react with any of the minerals though. Maybe someone else can step in and explain?


I don't know where you are getting your information from but Seachem Flourish does contain Iron and it does not contain any nitrates.

Here is a link from the Seachem websit listing what it contains :

http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Flourish.html

styderman,
Yes you can use Flourish instead of csm+b. I am currently using Flourish and I find that it does a better job then when I was dosing csm+b. But i am using the EI method


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

styderman said:


> ...I hate that mold junk that develops after a week or two even if you keep it in the fridge. Or should I just continue to use csm+b./QUOTE]
> 
> Can you just dry dose? That would solve your problem. You would have to figure your conversions.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

I personally like the liquid fert method and would rather not switch to dry. So it is alright to use the flourish(comprehensive supplement for the planted aquarium) right? Do I add the the 5ml per 60 gal or do I do a different fert method.


----------



## exterminator (Mar 26, 2005)

Many people write here about mold developing in their CSM+B solution. Surprisingly, my solution has never developed any mold. I keep it in the under-tank cabinet. I use distiled water for the solution.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Dany said:


> I don't know where you are getting your information from but Seachem Flourish does contain Iron and it does not contain any nitrates.
> 
> Here is a link from the Seachem website listing what it contains :
> 
> ...


Hi guys

Flourish does contain a small amount of nitrogen and it does contain iron too:
Guaranteed Analysis 
*Total Nitrogen 0.07%* 
Available Phosphate ( P2O5) 0.01% 
Soluble Potash 0.37% 
Calcium (Ca) 0.14% 
Magnesium (Mg) 0.11% 
Sulfur (S) 0.2773% 
Boron (B) 0.009% 
Chlorine (Cl) 1.15% 
Cobalt (Co) 0.0004% 
Copper (Cu) 0.0001% 
*Iron (Fe) 0.32% *
Manganese (Mn) 0.0118% 
Molybdenum (Mo) 0.0009% 
Sodium (Na) 0.13% 
Zinc (Zn) 0.0007%

Derived from: Potassium Chloride, Calcium Chloride, Copper Sulfate, Magnesium Chloride, Ferrous Gluconate, Cobalt Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Boric Acid, Sodium Molybdate, Zinc Sulfate, Protein Hydrolysates.

I believe that the Nitrogen comes from the breakdown of the Protein Hydrolysates using acids and/or enzymes.

Left C


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

It is recommended to add one drop of Aquarium Fungus Cure, Malachite Green or Methylene Blue to stop mold from growing in the solution. I use the Aquarium Fungus Cure by Tetra with great results.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

I make CSM+B in 100ml batch. Is this the amount you add a drop too?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

One drop is fine


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Huh... thats weird, I checked that very link and read the same ingredients didn't notice it had iron in it


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

I looked on the bottle and what is posted is the exact same thing that is on the bottle. Thanks for quick answer to my question.


----------



## wakemenow (Jul 26, 2007)

Zapins, it's right below copper, above manganese.


----------



## TortoiseBoy (Dec 30, 2004)

Wish I had caught this thread earlier. It may be that the confusion here may be between Seachem Flourish and Seachem Flourish Trace. The trace mixture does not have iron and I didn't figure this out for WEEKS (I am a little slow). Some of my plants started disintegrating over time while others didn't seem impacted at all. Anyway, I find the Seachem line to be too confusing let alone the massive expense for a larger tank. I will stick with PPS. I have been using Classic successfully for a while and am now ready to try Pro. Looking forward to it.


----------

